# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Puthja e amshimit - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Puthja e amshimit*

 E veçantë më ish gjithmonë kjo orë e vonë
 e ky shtrat i truar që dërgjet pa fjalë,
 në dhomën me çardak ku veç ora zhurmon,
 me tik-taket e saj që ëndrrën ma vranë.

 Gjysmëzgjuar qëndroj i shtrirë nën petka,
 me terrin rrethuar në të akulltën hapësirë
 e ky tavan i kalbur nxirë nga vdekja,
 me josh në pah e më trëmb në thellësirë.

 Ndër kujtime të mia rroboj me vetdije
 nën heshtjen përsëritëse që çirrjet përpin,
 që shqyejnë kabzerrin pastaj hapen si hije
 e kollufiten nga nata bashkë me shpirtin tim.

 Puthjen e amshimit symbyllur shijoj
 e mes makthesh gjumi një buzëqeshje lind,
 kur në çastin e fundit abisesh hulumtoj,
 e zgjohem pa peshë e pa dhimbje në limb.

----------


## karremi

Nuk arrij te futem krejtesisht ne perjetimet apo pershkrimet e bera ne kete poezi po per aq sa arrij mendoj se eshte mjaft e bukur.
Shume e thelle, Komplimente!

----------


## mondishall

E bukur vertet. Realizem i shprehur sa artistikisht aq dhe filozofikisht. Urime

----------


## Pratolini

Poezia per mendimin tim me e mire dhe me e arritur artistikisht.
Gjithsesi kjo nuk justifikon faktin qe eshte nje "kopje" e shemtuar e "Spleen 4" te Bodler. Nuk ka inovacion dhe origjinalitet ne vetvete.
Nese nuk do kishte kaq ngjashmeri me poezine e Bodler, e them me bindje se do meritonte voten time !

----------


## DI_ANA

Shume e bukur.....per mua do ti votoja te gjitha po nuk e kisha mundesine!

Urime dhe suksese autorit!

respekte

----------


## albunkers

a do ti beni publike kush jane krijuesit pjesmarres,,, ta dime se cilet anetare kane fituar...pasi qe e dime sa vota kane marre krijimet por jo kush jane krijuesit...
p.s e shkrova ketu sepse nuk dija ku?

----------


## Rebele

Dakort me ngjashmerine e poezise se Bodler. Gjithsesi, rima nuk e kufizon permbajtjen. Kishte dicka te vagullt, gati-gati nje perhitje te palevizshme. Pres te lexoj me shume prej teje (mundesisht dicka me origjinale).

----------

